# Yowzers, what a trip!



## 480sparky

Just got back from vacation this afternoon.

8 states
19 days
4682 miles
10 Continental Divide crossings
3 DSLRs, 1 SLR, 1 compact and 1 flying camera
13 16 SD cards used (actually 26 'cause I use slots 2 as backup)
Total of 158g of images on portable drive
6,165 frames taken
17 couples or groups that had me take their photo of them
22 People asked about the Tamzooka
Of those, 21 had never heard of it! (ya hear that, Tamron?!?!)
And 2 actually mounted it on their body and took a few shots
11¾ pounds lost
1 piece of gear lost (hot shoe cover)


Couldn't wait to start editing the files, so here's the first out of the chute (from somewhere in North Dakota):


----------



## jakeg1999

Very cool, I look forward to seeing the rest of the story!


----------



## pthrift

That's a lot of traveling. 


I also dont know what a tamzooka is....*runs to google*

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## robbins.photo

10 Continental divide crossings.  Hmm..

So, lets start taking up a collection for Sparky's Christmas gift now, because a GPS just seems like the perfect thing.

Oh, and for pthrift, I think by Tamzooka he's referring to a Tamron 150-600 mm lens.


----------



## 480sparky

robbins.photo said:


> ..........So, lets start taking up a collection for Sparky's Christmas gift now, because a GPS just seems like the perfect thing.....



Thanks, but I've already got one.




robbins.photo said:


> ......Oh, and for pthrift, I think by Tamzooka he's referring to a Tamron 150-600 mm lens.


----------



## robbins.photo

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........So, lets start taking up a collection for Sparky's Christmas gift now, because a GPS just seems like the perfect thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I've already got one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Oh, and for pthrift, I think by Tamzooka he's referring to a Tamron 150-600 mm lens.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Lol.. well, if your current GPS was telling you "Turn Left Here" so much that you crossed the Continental Divide that many times, it might be time to pick up a new one..


----------



## deeky

Not "The" continental divide, "a" continental divide.  Most people think of the divide along the Rockies.  We actually have a continental divide right here in South Dakota.  Pee one way and it runs to the Gulf of Mexico.  Turn and pee the other way and it runs to Hudson Bay.  At least that's how my grandpa described it.  

Good start to a lot of shots, Sparky.  I would love to be able to have that much of a photo focus on a trip. Somehow, two young kids seem to kill a lot of that.


----------



## 480sparky

deeky said:


> Not "The" continental divide, "a" continental divide.  Most people think of the divide along the Rockies.  We actually have a continental divide right here in South Dakota.  Pee one way and it runs to the Gulf of Mexico.  Turn and pee the other way and it runs to Hudson Bay.  At least that's how my grandpa described it.
> 
> Good start to a lot of shots, Sparky.  I would love to be able to have that much of a photo focus on a trip. Somehow, two young kids seem to kill a lot of that.




You're not too far from the "Iowa Divide".  Pee one way, and it runs into the Missouri.  Pee the other way, and it ends up in the Mississippi.


----------



## mmaria

:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## pthrift

I especially like the 3rd shot

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4. probably at work.


----------



## astroNikon

Great shots
I love the detail and contrast of # 1


----------



## ronlane

Very nice Sparky. This should be a great thread to follow for a while. Really like #3.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Warhorse

Wonderful vacation shots!

I find myself intrigued by #3, and keep going back for another look. Great work!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## slackercruster

mmaria said:


> :thumbup:



Liked your blog and Flickr. Nice clean work.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## oldhippy

I stay impressed with your work. These pictures are beauties.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## pthrift

The road is nice. Too bad the car is in the way-- I'd prefer it gone, but it's an afterthought and not a major distraction

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## pgriz

Kinda wondering if they put that bend in the road to discourage the potential wanna-be drag racers?

Great pics as usual, Sparky.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Derrel

Sounds like on heck of a trip! I love the stats!!!!!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Ron Evers

Love the barn shots Sparky.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## D-B-J

480sparky said:


> Just got back from vacation this afternoon.
> 
> 8 states
> 19 days
> 4682 miles
> 10 Continental Divide crossings
> 3 DSLRs, 1 SLR, 1 compact and 1 flying camera
> 13 16 SD cards used (actually 26 'cause I use slots 2 as backup)
> Total of 158g of images on portable drive
> 6,165 frames taken
> 17 couples or groups that had me take their photo of them
> 22 People asked about the Tamzooka
> Of those, 21 had never heard of it! (ya hear that, Tamron?!?!)
> And 2 actually mounted it on their body and took a few shots
> 11¾ pounds lost
> 1 piece of gear lost (hot shoe cover)
> 
> 
> Couldn't wait to start editing the files, so here's the first out of the chute (from somewhere in North Dakota):



Love this shot. Some good work here [emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Ron Evers

Looks like the talus may be composed of Chert.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

Full-size (144mp) image can be seen here:

Glacier National Park


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

To view an interactive 360°x180° Virtual Tour of this scene, click here.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Warhorse

Good thing you did not take a camera on this vacation!


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## pthrift

I especially like the ducks...


----------



## 480sparky

pthrift said:


> I especially like the ducks...



I had a ball with them.  They were in a small pond right across the street from the hotel I was staying at.  Not quite domesticated, but allowed me to get very close before retreating.  Photogenic little buggers.


----------



## pthrift

480sparky said:


> pthrift said:
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like the ducks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a ball with them.  They were in a small pond right across the street from the hotel I was staying at.  Not quite domesticated, but allowed me to get very close before retreating.  Photogenic little buggers.
Click to expand...

That's the way the ducks in my town are. So many people feed them all the time that they will strut right up to you most of the time


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## pthrift

Duck #9's reflection! Very nice


----------



## 480sparky

A full-size version of this image (94mp) can be found here.


----------



## 480sparky

One day, I managed to get to two ghost towns in the backcountry of Idaho.

Bayhorse and Custer.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Ron Evers

That hat is much like mine.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

The full-size (14,000 x 2,200 pixel) image can be viewed here.

.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## PropilotBW

I really like Country Church 1.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

A full, 360x180° interactive panoramic can be viewed here.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## pthrift

Curiosity- how many images have you processed from this trip already?


----------



## 480sparky

pthrift said:


> Curiosity- how many images have you processed from this trip already?



Total...... probably about 1000. Many were taken for HDRs and panos, so 3-40 frames will result in 1 image.


----------



## pthrift

480sparky said:


> Total...... probably about 1000. Many were taken for HDRs and panos, so 3-40 frames will result in 1 image.


Ah ok. Just wondering.  I cannot even begin to imagine what its like to sort thru nearly 7000 images at one time


----------



## 480sparky

pthrift said:


> Ah ok. Just wondering.  I cannot even begin to imagine what its like to sort thru nearly 7000 images at one time



Frames used for HDR or panos are moved to their own folders.  It only takes about 3 minutes to star-rate the rest of the days' shoot.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

Full-size (228mp) image can be viewed here.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

OK........ yeah....... you're probably wondering.  Yes, I *did* see some wildlife!


----------



## 480sparky

Full-size (80mp) image can be viewed here.


----------



## 480sparky

Full-size (121.6mp) image can be viewed here.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## 480sparky

Full-size (100mp) image can be viewed here.


----------



## 480sparky

And with this.........







.... the journey ends.


----------

